# Can someone help me ?



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

i know this looks very bad and i should throw it away but i love this knife very much so is there anyway to fix it? its a Muela-com-6-16


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Did someone use his favorite knife as a pry bar?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

RIP, Sorry


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

Now you have two, smaller knives!! Just need a handle for the one.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

i was practicing in knife throwing but didn't saw a little piece of metal on the log which i was throwing so when metal hit metal it broke


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

No way to fix this......in the future, of course.......you could be more careful.

Throw only knives designed specifically for that purpose.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I believe most anything can be fixed, the question is how much effort and expense it it worth to you? My best guess is it can be welded re-ground, and re-heat treated. What kind of metal is it made of? A good welder will know what welding rod to use on it. The handle will have to be removed and the whole thing will have to be reheat treated. Not sure it it's worth it, but it can be repaired, IMO.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Find a welder.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm afraid that knife is done. sorry. unless, you can melt it and start over again.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Find a good blacksmith


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

As others have said you would be able to repair it with a good welding, grinding, polishing job! Even with
a good repair that would always be a weak spot in the blade and if it were me I would not trust it beyond
carving up an apple!


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> As others have said you would be able to repair it with a good welding, grinding, polishing job! Even with
> a good repair that would always be a weak spot in the blade and if it were me I would not trust it beyond
> carving up an apple!


The weak spot wouldnt be the weld if done properly, a good weld will always be stronger than the metal itself. It wouldnt be a hard fix at all, if you had a decent amount of experience welding. The heat treating of the blade, when done ,would be the most difficult (for me anyways). That said if i knew what kind of metal were working with here, and the dimensions on the blade, i may be able to offer some help.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Another thought is if that part of the blade broke, who's to say it wont break the same way further down from the repair.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

A quick on line search shows these knives run between 30 and 40 dollars, I think a good welder will cost you more than that. Unless it has sentimental value not worth it.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Its not worth it i called few places and i will by 2-3 knifes like this for the repair price)


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

You would have to remove the handle, V out the break, and weld it and grind it smooth. This would ruin the heat treat and it might not be all that straight. So you then anneal it, make it straight, then reheat-treat it. Then draw the temper to the desired hardness and reattach the handle.

To do the heat-treat, you pretty much have to know the metal used in the blade, but you can guess and get kinda close.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have seen what I thought were good looking welds break and shoddy looking welds hold just fine so who knows?

I did some welding way back when and I hope all of my welds are still holding! I still have a few scars where blobs of metal went
down my boot. 

Hope you find a good new or used knife!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Amazon.com: Gerber 22-01400 LMF II Survival Knife - Coyote Brown: Home Improvement

Just my two cents. Or $67.05 I think.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sometimes you just has to except the fact that it broke and aint getting fixed.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> I have seen what I thought were good looking welds break and shoddy looking welds hold just fine so who knows?
> 
> I did some welding way back when and I hope all of my welds are still holding! I still have a few scars where blobs of metal went
> down my boot.
> ...


The weld can look good on the outside, but you have to make sure you are not getting any undercut, thats where the break will occur. You can have undercut on the outside or where your welding the two peices together internally. Angle, angle, angle. Angle of your weld is one of the most important things to remember. I have scar's from head to toe from doing some nasty overhead welding at a industrial fan shop back in the day for 8 years. After a while you get use to the beads jumping down your shirt, or boots ect. Burns like hell but that cant stop you from gettin-r-done.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

If the knife is important to you get a shadow box and mount it. Then purchase a new knife to use.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Grind the big piece to form a tang, make a new handle, and make a shortie out of that sucker!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If you are so attached to a broken knife, put it in a box. 
Get another knife and do NOT use it as a prybar, that's not what they are for!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

chemikle said:


> Its not worth it i called few places and i will by 2-3 knifes like this for the repair price)


It sucks. Sorry man.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Sometimes you just has to except the fact that it broke and aint getting fixed.


Yep, she's a gonner. Sorry 'bout that, time to go knife shopping.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

The only help I can offer is pointing you to a knife sale. But I don't know of any in your area.


----------

